# Clash of clans weed clan



## Leftover40oz (Mar 5, 2016)

how's it going guys

I thought it would be cool to have a weed friendly clan....we all have something in common and I'd like to have more comedy in my clan chat! Haha....figured this would be a good crowd.

Clan is called : weed n war
My coc name is : Ryan

All who reply and join from here get co...just post ur coc name on your your reply


----------



## Leftover40oz (Mar 5, 2016)

Just started so tryna get 10 Asap for war


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Mar 25, 2016)

Leftover40oz said:


> Just started so tryna get 10 Asap for war


I wanna join. What's the name?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2016)

Im dwn town hall lvl 9. Ill join in a few days


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Mar 28, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> I wanna join. What's the name?


Whoops didnt read all that stuff.


My name is IV:XX


----------



## Smkweeed (Mar 31, 2016)

can't find that clan is it all one word weednwar ?


----------

